# Tin Ceiling



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Almost done.... 












BTW: Check out the view out the window. We were having tornado colored sky tonight. But the rain seems to have missed us.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice! I bet you can't wait to finish the whole room!
How much area was it and how much did the ceiling cost?

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like that a lot.-----How is that fastened? 

Tease. You need to add some installation tips.----Mike---


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got the windows in, the drywall up on one wall, and have skim coated 50% of the room. So, I'm well on my way 

It wasn't cheap. For a little over 200 square feet it was right around $900 (shipping alone was 90$). I'm doing a small crown molding to cover the wall/ceiling gap. It is part of a Victorian Era addition on our house, so we wanted to do something era appropriate. It will be the primary design statement for the room. 

I was really fussy about the layout, so I only ordered one extra tile and didn't have to use it. :thumbup: So I'm gonna have to find a project for it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I like that a lot.-----How is that fastened?
> 
> Tease. You need to add some installation tips.----Mike---


Installation was piece of cake. Snap some chalk lines according to the directions. Two sides of the tile have slots; two sides have tabs. Screws went in through the tabs into the joists. Then you snap the slot of the next tile over the tab. Repeat.

The really tricky part was layout. The company that makes the tiles (real tin from American Tin Ceiling) gives good instructions for this. I had to account for the fact that the room isn't square. I spent a lot of time deciding how to keep the layout balanced - I guess like any tiling job - 

I decided to keep the pattern centered from side to side which meant cutting tiles on both the west and east wall, but results in a pleasing balance. Also, I shifted the tiles off center slightly north so that I only used 'filler' tiles on one wall. This way the center of the pattern (and the light fixture) are about five inches off center from north to south.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Thought maybe you got the ceiling tiles here. We have a company still making them from the original dies. They have made tin ceilings since the 1800s. Norman Sheet Metal.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> Thought maybe you got the ceiling tiles here. We have a company still making them from the original dies. They have made tin ceilings since the 1800s. Norman Sheet Metal.


I'll have to look at them. We used American Tin Ceiling before and were very happy with them.


----------

